# Leo........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Leo-the-lion-hearted is a ten-month-old blonde boy. This energetic puppy was surrendered when his young family was in the process of moving and felt Leo was simply too much work. Leo had lived with children and was housebroken, but he had not had any obedience training or even basic puppy kindergarten. 
Leo was brought to the YGRR veterinarian and given a thorough examination. He was treated for worms, brought up-to-date on his vaccinations, neutered, and tattooed. Leo was a very likeable fellow and the kennel staff found him to be a typical puppy. He was a very active, high energy boy who did well with consistent handling.
This playful puppy was going to need a dog savvy home that would invest time into his training and shaping positive behavior. A special family was sought that understood the time commitment, energy input, and resources necessary to provide the proper development for a puppy. A couple was called who were looking to adopt a young, active Golden. This dynamic pair is physically active and wanted a dog that would match their busy lifestyle. They were invited to meet young Leo. The scheduled adoption appointment went beautifully and this couple knew Leo was the puppy for them! Leo has settled in to his new home. He now enjoys three scenic walks a day, his fenced-in yard, and time hiking and vacationing in the White Mountains! Hurray for Leo!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting a happy ending to his story.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love hearing that Leo is now in a happy forever home with people who will love & care for him. Great to hear it! Thanks for sharing Leo-the-Lionhearted's story.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful story and another wonderful rescue. I soooooooo enjoy reading your rescue posts!!!! Thanks.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent story. It's so nice to see a happy story for a change! Leo is a good looking boy. Thanks so much for what you did for him.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> What a wonderful story and another wonderful rescue. I soooooooo enjoy reading your rescue posts!!!! Thanks.


Me too, they really make the soul smile. There's so much bad stuff in the world, it's uplifting to hear these great stories. Good job YGRR!! Happy new home Leo


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this golden story with us!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I just love happy endings. Thank you for sharing leo's Story.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful story. I love YGRR. It is my special charity. If I lived closer I would want to volunteer there.


----------

